# What type or brand of trolling motor wire?



## plunc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello,
Rigging up my coleman crawdad wih a minnkota 55lb traxxis. I originally bought 2 -10' lengths of 6gauge wire from home depot(1 or 2$ a foot). The terminal connections were pretty flimsy and cheap, but, its what i could find that day. Yesterday, I noticed the wires and the marineco trolling motor plug assembly and 6 gauge adapter getting hot, and the motor didnt seem to be pulling as fast as it had the first couple times I used it. Have a pal working at West marine, and thinking of getting the "ancor" battery cable in 6 gauge, and, some real terminal connectors.
Is the Ancor battery cable in 6 gauge the correct thing to use? trolling motor is the only means of propulsion on this boat, and, I sometimes run it at high speed for 30 -40 minutes at a time. Bought some ancor heavy duty lugs terminal lugs at BPS today to replace the cheapo terminal rings i got the first time around. Would hate to spend 80$ on wiring if it is not the right stuff to be using.
Thanks for any and all feedback


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 1, 2011)

6 gauge Marine grade wire, it has more strands and thicker insulation. Not the home depot stuff


----------



## justnortherns (Mar 2, 2011)

plunc said:


> Hello,
> Rigging up my coleman crawdad wih a minnkota 55lb traxxis. I originally bought 2 -10' lengths of 6gauge wire from home depot(1 or 2$ a foot). The terminal connections were pretty flimsy and cheap, but, its what i could find that day. Yesterday, I noticed the wires and the marineco trolling motor plug assembly and 6 gauge adapter getting hot, and the motor didnt seem to be pulling as fast as it had the first couple times I used it. Have a pal working at West marine, and thinking of getting the "ancor" battery cable in 6 gauge, and, some real terminal connectors.
> Is the Ancor battery cable in 6 gauge the correct thing to use? trolling motor is the only means of propulsion on this boat, and, I sometimes run it at high speed for 30 -40 minutes at a time. Bought some ancor heavy duty lugs terminal lugs at BPS today to replace the cheapo terminal rings i got the first time around. Would hate to spend 80$ on wiring if it is not the right stuff to be using.
> Thanks for any and all feedback


The wire length could be the problem. I'd investigate a little further to be certain you know what the problem is before going marine grade. What gauge wire does the traxxis originally use to connect the motor to the battery? 

Marine grade is expensive and a good idea in the longer run but I'm not sure if that is really the cause of your problem. You could try a shorter 6 gauge wire (run much closer to the battery) as a test and see if you still have the problem.

I'd debug a little further before spending that $80.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the best place to get your wire - https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/Marine%20Battery%20Cable/... I used the crap from HD and it does NOT work well for this type of stuff.... you wouldn't believe what can happen with that wire.


----------



## bailey86 (Mar 2, 2011)

well :? i would say the wire is to long and cheap connectors didnt help any did it seat out side and the connectors get moister on them and corrode any ? but mosty i would say it was the length the voltage had to go and amps the Tm was pulling and the wires got hot and you lost alot of current flow through the wires


----------



## plunc (Mar 3, 2011)

wound up getting two 10' lengths of 6gauge ancor marine battery cable from buddy at west marine. total cost on employee discount was 19$. Talk about a mark-up! Regular price was 4.49$ per foot. Much easier to work with than that crap wire from home depot. Tried soldering my new terminal lugs on to the end of the wire, but, the lugs didnt hold any solder. Used flux, 60/40 solder, but it wouldnt take to the lugs. The lugs were ancor that I picked up at BPS. wound up pounding them with a hammer to just get it to work for tommorow. Will try a different terminal connection next, maybe copper?
Thanks to all for your feedback


----------

